# NTs and The Impossible Quiz



## TGW (May 4, 2012)

The Impossible Quiz - Free Online Puzzle Games from AddictingGames

I'm posting this thread in all the temperaments. I want to see if there is any kind of correlation between type and performing well on this ridiculous "quiz". So, go to the link and take the quiz and make sure to tell me how far you get on it after a few tries. If you aren't familiar with the quiz, it basically plays mind games of a fairly whimsical nature. I've only gotten to level 45 before I decided to give up. Anyways, take the quiz, tell me your type and your score and any thoughts you have as to why you got that score. Thanks!


----------



## Pendit76 (Jul 31, 2013)

I memorized all the answers up to 90 ish, when the questions are minigames. The jokes in the quiz are old and lame, and I just got bored of it. Just memorize answers


----------



## DylanA (Apr 25, 2013)

This quiz is retarded.


----------



## SA1988 (May 25, 2012)

What a stupid quiz. It's not at all to do with intelligence or intuition or anything else for that matter. It's just one guy's sarky take on how to niftily answer a question in a way that wasn't intended.

Memorisation is the only way. Intelligence alone will not get anyone to the end of that quiz. Daft.


----------



## grandpa2390 (Apr 19, 2011)

I got to 28 and got bored. the quiz is dumb and inconsistent. I could easily finish it, but i don't feel like it.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

I failed it on the first question. Tried again and got to Question 7.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I think it's funny that you guys are insulting it thinking it's an actual quiz to measure intelligence. It's just a silly game someone put together for entertainment....


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

I gave up on # 15. I didn't have time to sit and guess letters randomly. I did get "H" and "O" before giving up though.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

affezwilling said:


> I gave up on # 15. I didn't have time to sit and guess letters randomly. I did get "H" and "O" before giving up though.


It's not random


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

itsme45 said:


> It's not random


The answers are fixed so you have to click the letters in a specific order, but figuring out that order takes some trial and error. You have to go through and click the letters hoping that you will spontaneously find the right one. It's random guesswork.

Also, I'm an idiot because I gave up after two letter and then I looked at it and realized what those two letters are.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

affezwilling said:


> The answers are fixed so you have to click the letters in a specific order, but figuring out that order takes some trial and error. You have to go through and click the letters hoping that you will spontaneously find the right one. It's random guesswork.
> 
> Also, I'm an idiot because I gave up after two letter and then I looked at it and realized what those two letters are.


No, by nonrandom I meant it's an actual word and it's not by chance that it's that word. It doesn't involve random guesswork at all.  But it seems like you've figured it out by now anyway


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I think it's funny that you guys are insulting it thinking it's an actual quiz to measure intelligence. It's just a silly game someone put together for entertainment....


It reminds me of Cartoon Joe's humor style, honestly (although not quite violent enough). 
The guy's pretty funny; I don't know if he did this or not.

But yeah, it's not a serious test. I got bored after about 15-20 of them, due to the arbitrary answers to some.


----------

